# Headlight question



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Something that has been bugging me about my S14 since I've had it are the hazy white headlights. Do any of you know of anyway to get rid of that stuff so it can look nice and clear?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the "hazy" stuff is the clear plastic changing color due to sundamage. you can't really clean them off.. you could get new headlights but that costs a bit


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

on the g2 integras this problem is notorious within the one piece headlights. figure out how to take your lights off the car (EASY) and follow these tips, i promise my 1pieces looked like the zenki lights always do then they looked perfect afterwards.

http://www.g2ic.com/tegtips/lighting/12.html


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey thanks for the info, I'll have to try it out. I also have heard that you can paint the back part of the headlight black to make it look even better.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

find some plastic polish. works a treat


----------

